# 2011 Nissan Sentra 110000 jerky at 35 mph



## griffitd (Feb 6, 2018)

When drive on a flat road at about 35 miles an hour (just feathering gas to maintain speed) the car kind of hops or jerks. It feels like torsion springs on a manual transmission if you start weird in first gear. The issue goes away if you goose the gas, but once you slow back down and try to maintain the slow speed it starts again.

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------

